# Treat Time.



## Maywalk (May 10, 2022)

Oscar and Lily waiting for me to say OK to scoff their biscuit. They are my granddaughters two dogs but as soon as they come in after greeting me they sit at the kitchen door where I keep their treats.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 10, 2022)

Our cats like nutritional yeast. We give them a teaspoon a day. They love it.


----------



## Kika (May 10, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Oscar and Lily waiting for me to say OK to scoff their biscuit. They are my granddaughters two dogs but as soon as they come in after greeting me they sit at the kitchen door where I keep their treats.View attachment 220657


Such self control!!!  Treats are on their paws and they are looking at you waiting for consent.!!! I love it!


----------

